# Americare is Bad



## Trippl3E (May 23, 2012)

I want to warn anyone seeking employment to Americare. Do Not Do It. They are a horrible company and probably committing Medicare fraud as I speak. Here are a few things that they do:

1. They do not accurately pay their employees.
2. HR have intentionally screwed up paperwork.
3. For new hires, they do not provide a 3 man after the fact that they promised one. (not too big of a deal if you have been an EMT for a while)
4. No raises ( I think that's kind of standard)
5. No lunches, No breaks, No down time. At any time. Not just one day here or there. Literally you will be constantly working. ER's have become the new rest stops.
6. They will stack call after call. They disregard patient care and will bully you in hurrying up and at times will coerce you to try to abandon your patient.
7. Their FTO's are a joke. Only a few are actually good.
8. They have violated HIPPA laws and OSHA regulations.
9. Dispatch plays favoritism on a regular basis. ( pretty common)
10. They will and always will remind you that you are an AT WILL employee. They will literally have a normal conversation and will insert that line somewhere while talking to you.
11. They tell their employees not to steal but do not supply their employees with proper equipment for the job. So the employee has to liberate what he needs.
12. ALL cabinets are locked and difficult to get into. Some of the supplies are so old that the plastic bags are literally falling apart.
13. Most calls are roughly a 30 mile drive so there is alot of traveling and that can be very draining.
14. Mechanics do not do their jobs most of the time. If you break down you are SOL.
15. They have so much paperwork it'll make you go cross eyed.

Find another company to work for. It's not worth working for them. I wrote ambiguously but I'm pointing out general issues that were a common practice. There are other things as well. Very petty but I didn't want the list to be any longer.


----------



## Flight-LP (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to personal opinion and perception in the world of EMS..............

1. They do not accurately pay their employees.

Then file a complaint with the DOL.

2. HR have intentionally screwed up paperwork.

Such as?

3. For new hires, they do not provide a 3 man after the fact that they promised one. (not too big of a deal if you have been an EMT for a while)

If its not in writing in a binding contract, then it isn't binding (welcome to EMS). Besides, why would you need a 3 person crew for new hires? I could understand a couple of shifts as third, but a new employee can be easily precepted (especially in an IFT environment) with a standard crew configuration.

4. No raises ( I think that's kind of standard)

Again, welcome to EMS. Why would a private for profit entity have an incentive to provide raises to the an EMT when their skills are easily acquired and in plentiful supply?

5. No lunches, No breaks, No down time. At any time. Not just one day here or there. Literally you will be constantly working. ER's have become the new rest stops.

Have I welcomed you to EMS yet? Patient needs are the priority and the business. Your personal wants are not. It is quite easy to be creative in getting a moment or two for your dietary needs (i.e. pack food).

6. They will stack call after call. They disregard patient care and will bully you in hurrying up and at times will coerce you to try to abandon your patient.

Having call after call is a good problem to have for a business. Of course, they will try to hurry you up, your maximum productivity is essential to their business.

7. Their FTO's are a joke. Only a few are actually good.

So what kind of quality improvement can you offer this issue? Can you bring something to the table that will make the situation better?

8. They have violated HIPPA laws and OSHA regulations.

What the heck is HIPPA? I've heard of HIPAA, but not HIPPA. Perhaps you may want to learn the actual name of the law before you spout off how they allegedly are not following it. Also, I am an OSHA consultant and outreach trainer, feel free to inquire about these allegations as well.

9. Dispatch plays favoritism on a regular basis. ( pretty common)

Bienvenido a EMS!

10. They will and always will remind you that you are an AT WILL employee. They will literally have a normal conversation and will insert that line somewhere while talking to you.

As you are, this is a factual statement. Again, at the EMT level, you should be mindful that for every open position, there could be up to 100 applicants. You are disposable.

11. They tell their employees not to steal but do not supply their employees with proper equipment for the job. So the employee has to liberate what he needs.

Such as? If you do not have the required equipment as per your regulatory agency, then you should consider a complaint to them.

12. ALL cabinets are locked and difficult to get into. Some of the supplies are so old that the plastic bags are literally falling apart.

Then replace the supplies if their presence is required. Most things that are locked are difficult to get into, hence the whole locking definition.

13. Most calls are roughly a 30 mile drive so there is alot of traveling and that can be very draining.

Добро пожаловать в ед

14. Mechanics do not do their jobs most of the time. If you break down you are SOL.

Refer to your supervisor for further inquiry to ensure the issue is addressed.

15. They have so much paperwork it'll make you go cross eyed.

Herzlich Willkommen bei EMS

Find another company to work for. It's not worth working for them. I wrote ambiguously but I'm pointing out general issues that were a common practice. There are other things as well. Very petty but I didn't want the list to be any longer.

So while I did lay the sarcasm on pretty thick, my question to you is......................

Have you provided quality input that could improve the situation and work towards a solution or have you just come to gripe on an online EMS forum?

You are not telling anyone here anything we haven't heard before. This is a jacked up industry, occasionally having twisted priorities. But some of it is what it is.

Either be part of the solution, or consider another line of employment. Being part of the problem by *****ing isn't beneficial to anyone, especially you if there are any Americare folks on here (which I believe there is).

By the way, welcome to EMS........................


----------



## Chris07 (May 23, 2012)

First I assume that you are talking about AmeriCare in Southern California. If you are speaking about a different company in a different part of the country, then please disregard my entire post.

Is this the only company you've worked for? Most of what you've  mentioned are common practice by private companies in SoCal. A couple of  them come with the job and should have been expected. I've selected a  couple to respond to:



> 1. They do not accurately pay their employees.


This is  something that you should approach management about and question. I  personally either photocopy or take a picture of my time card at the end  of the pay period to use as evidence in case something comes up later.  It's a little hard for them to stiff you when you have proof.



> 5. No lunches, No breaks, No down time.  At any time. Not just  one day here or there. Literally you will be constantly working. ER's  have become the new rest stops.


This should be expected when  running with a busy company. When I was first hired with my company, our  Ops Manager said "This is not your standard 9-5 job. If you're  expecting to get off on time every shift, or have an hour break for  lunch, then this is not the job for you."



> 8. They have violated HIPPA laws and OSHA regulations.


This does seem a little concerning. How have these been violated?



> 10. They will and always will remind you that you are an AT WILL  employee. They will literally have a normal conversation and will insert  that line somewhere while talking to you.


In a place where there are more EMTs than jobs, this is a truth.  Although the fact that they blatantly say that may not be the nicest way  to speak to employees, but it is true.



> 11. They tell their employees not to steal but do not supply  their employees with proper equipment for the job. So the employee has  to liberate what he needs.


What sort of equipment do they not provide? Liberate?



> 15. They have so much paperwork it'll make you go cross eyed.


Unfortunately, no matter where you go this will stand true. It's an essential part of the job.


----------



## Remeber343 (May 23, 2012)

You ask to work there...  They didn't ask you...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 24, 2012)

Welcome to EMS aside, I'm still trying to figure out how this company got the Santa Monica 911 contract. From a curiosity standpoint, I see and hear alot of things going on around Socal and I just want to point out that I often hear negative things about this company. I know their operations manager recently left as well.

     If anyone with knowledge of this company can come in here and shed some light and possibly give us a more well rounded observation, much obliged.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 24, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Welcome to EMS aside, I'm still trying to figure out how this company got the Santa Monica 911 contract. From a curiosity standpoint, I see and hear alot of things going on around Socal and I just want to point out that I often hear negative things about this company. I know their operations manager recently left as well.
> 
> If anyone with knowledge of this company can come in here and shed some light and possibly give us a more well rounded observation, much obliged.



I'm not speaking from experience, but it seems that there is always someone who is willing to complain about their job (at any job). Many of my father's coworkers complain incessantly about how unfair stuff is at their six-figure jobs.

Perhaps the excessive EMT-B supply here in Southern California has caused some employers to become less inclined to treat their employees well because they know how easily they can be replaced.

And finally, private 911 services are only competitive when they cost less than ALS fire rigs. So obviously, cutting costs is a must. Maybe regulation enforcement has become lax enough here (seeing that California is in so much trouble, financially, and otherwise) to allow dishonest companies to cut corners where legally and morally they should not. But again, whatever balances the books and makes the most profit while still being cheaper than the competition is what matters to them in the end. It has been stated on this forum before that very few to none of the executives from large ALS services have ever worked a day in EMS. They are simply investors in it for the money. :sad:


----------



## Danno (May 24, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Welcome to EMS aside, I'm still trying to figure out how this company got the Santa Monica 911 contract. From a curiosity standpoint, I see and hear alot of things going on around Socal and I just want to point out that I often hear negative things about this company. I know their operations manager recently left as well.
> 
> If anyone with knowledge of this company can come in here and shed some light and possibly give us a more well rounded observation, much obliged.



I've been told their ops manager leaving was an improvement to the company.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 24, 2012)

All I've ever heard about Americare are horror stories. An FTO from my company was talking with a supervisor from ameri at lunch and an EMT looking for work asked about ameri. The supervisor even said to him not to go there. He wouldn't even recommend his own company! Not only that, my current coworker worked at Americare for only 2 months and would verify all of those things in a heartbeat. Btw, their paperwork seems absurd. 8 pages on why you go code 3 or use an AED. Stacking calls. 24 hour shifts running all day and night no breaks period. He knows he was shorted OT but doesn't even find the hassle worth complaining too. He has been told not to tell anyone that he put in his two week notice to go to another company or his supervisor will call and blacklist him everywhere. Filing a complaint means you are terminated. 

Honestly, it sounds like a :censored::censored::censored::censored: hole from everyone I talk to who was and/or is employed there.


----------



## Tigger (May 24, 2012)

Flight-LP said:


> By the way, welcome to EMS........................



Your reply couldn't have covered it better. 

OP, here is my sympathy face:


But actually, if laws or other EMS regulations have been violated, report them. If not, find a new place to work.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 24, 2012)

Tigger said:


> But actually, if laws or other EMS regulations have been violated, report them. If not, find a new place to work.



This is why EMS is not a profession. Don't like your company? Move. Never raise the standard. Honestly, some people are ignorant to truly backwards scamming companies. You all jump on this guy about it and don't even look back. If that is the norm stop perpetuating it with the attitude that simply quitting and moving will make things better.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 24, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> This is why EMS is not a profession. Don't like your company? Move. Never raise the standard. Honestly, some people are ignorant to truly backwards scamming companies. You all jump on this guy about it and don't even look back. If that is the norm stop perpetuating it with the attitude that simply quitting and moving will make things better.



One very disposable person who makes around $10/hr pushing against a large corporate entity that's doing exactly what every other company in the area is doing?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 24, 2012)

Fellas, before we get too carried away here, let's get back to OP's qualms with Americare and any attempts at validating/disproving their claims.


----------



## Hunter (May 24, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> One very disposable person who makes around $10/hr pushing against a large corporate entity that's doing exactly what every other company in the area is doing?



It would probably be more than one if people didn't have the attitude of "move on if you don't like it"


----------



## Tigger (May 24, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> This is why EMS is not a profession. Don't like your company? Move. Never raise the standard. Honestly, some people are ignorant to truly backwards scamming companies. You all jump on this guy about it and don't even look back. If that is the norm stop perpetuating it with the attitude that simply quitting and moving will make things better.



Do you think this is an issue unique to EMS? I certainly do not, I think there are many industries that have companies that do not run the most ethical of businesses, and that's how they get ahead. This is a problem as old as capitalism itself. 

If no one works for the company won't the company go under? If a company is actually doing something illegal, report it. Put them out of business. No legitimate company is going to look down on someone for blowing the whistle on something legitimate, but they will look at you funny if you talk crap about a company that is basically doing the same as the rest of the industry. My company does some of things on that list and I still love where I work. I understand that I am being paid to work, and in return my company sets firm expectations that are realistic for its employees. And though they work us fairly hard, they give us the tools to be successful as well as the dialogue channels necessary to tell the management when something is not working.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 24, 2012)

Sure, let's all focus on an ideal. I'm beyond that. Americare is as bad as that guy is saying. Straight up. I recognize all companies have shady areas. Americare itself is blatant in all aspects of it but one EMT against a company that probably was at one point decent isn't exactly a whistle blower. And most EMT's are afraid of americare if they work there, or do not want to be seen as a whistle blower by better companies if they used to work there. Back to OP though. Agreed, never work for americare. Also, they make minimum wage, not even 10 an hour.


----------



## Tigger (May 24, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> Sure, let's all focus on an ideal. I'm beyond that. Americare is as bad as that guy is saying. Straight up. I recognize all companies have shady areas. Americare itself is blatant in all aspects of it but one EMT against a company that probably was at one point decent isn't exactly a whistle blower. And most EMT's are afraid of americare if they work there, or do not want to be seen as a whistle blower by better companies if they used to work there. Back to OP though. Agreed, never work for americare. Also, they make minimum wage, not even 10 an hour.



I don't get the ideal thing. Supply and demand is a real thing. If a company is indeed so crappy that no one will work there, then it will close. The issue here is that it's a sucky company (and I'm sure it is) but people are probably still lining up to work there because there are so many EMT-B jobs. To me the obvious solution is to make it so there are fewer applicants, and the best way to do that is to raise the barrier of entry to EMS significantly. Face it, we only hurt ourselves by continuing to allow such a large of mass people to compete for jobs as all of the bargaining power rests with the company. In other areas where there are more job openings, private EMS is better. 

I'm not going to say that Boston is all cup cakes and roses, but seeing as there are fewer unemployed EMTs here, the companies here do have to be somewhat responsive to their employees or they know that they will just leave for another company. Some companies care about their employees less than others, those places will see significant turnover which is harmful to one's bottom line. New EMTs stay away from those companies and in the end those companies either shape up and become good places to work or the breeding ground of the malcontent.


----------



## Trickimaster (May 24, 2012)

There's an Americare in Tampa, FL too OP what city/state Americare are you referring to?


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 24, 2012)

Remeber343 said:


> You ask to work there...  They didn't ask you...



Ding,ding,ding we have a winner! If this was a sticky maybe it would cut down the number of posts where people come on here and rip their employers. We all know field EMS is no easy way to make a living but lets get real. Most every issue the OP raised could be easily addressed,actually most are fairly common in entry level positions. 

Long hours without breaks,management problems,equipment issues and pay disputes are not only found in EMS. Being busy is a good thing and serves to balance the other half of the profession that complain about sitting to much. 

The "welcome to EMS" line is also spot on and should serve as a reminder to all what awaits you out there.


----------



## Anjel (May 24, 2012)

Flight-LP said:


> Herzlich Willkommen bei EMS.



You sir. Are awesome.


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 24, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> This is why EMS is not a profession. Don't like your company? Move. Never raise the standard. Honestly, some people are ignorant to truly backwards scamming companies. You all jump on this guy about it and don't even look back. If that is the norm stop perpetuating it with the attitude that simply quitting and moving will make things better.



 Repeat after me....Supply and demand. This basic economic prinipal is what allows the less than above board employers to thrive. No amount of increased education,government regulation,protesting or pouting is going to change that.

The schools continue to flood an already tight job market and the employers see this as a chance to make money,am I missing something? To me the answer is to stop flooding the market but thats me.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 24, 2012)

The idealism I refer to is that if everyone leaves that americare will shut down. I understand how supply side economics work, and that is not the issue at hand with hiring at americare. The issue is that they take people and treat them like dirt in a fashion unexperienced at even the worst of the IFT companies in socal. I used to think that my old company was bad and I still do, I tell everyone to avoid it unless they need it as a stepping stone to get to a better company. With americare I wouldn't even do that. 

I would love if we could reduce the number of emt's pumped out and cut americare's overly fattened throat. But I want to state once more, that's not even the issue. The issue is that you are treated as a tool only, not even a respected tool. Americare has been described to me as synonymous to slavery, with fewer benefits.


----------



## Flight-LP (May 24, 2012)

Idealism is a great fantasy, however the reality to private EMS companies in high supply areas is really simple. They are in business to make the most money possible while spending the least amount possible. That means unless you can show a quality improvement that can increase the quantity of calls and revenue, you are likely SOL.

So what do I mean? 

Perhaps instead of everyone moaning and complaining about how horrible life is at a particular service, maybe they could be productive and bring a quality improvement to the table. Why do some agencies have a great reputation? Because their people possess the quality to better the service. If you don't like an aspect, strive to improve it. If improvement falls on deaf ears, then maybe it is best to move on.

I hear some folks not liking the truth. I'm not going to sugar coat it. EMT-B's in Southern California are a penny a dozen. Thousands of students go through the training every year, yet there are typically only few jobs for all of those graduates. Moaning and complaining will only bring negativity and an increased interest in your management to get rid of you. Remember, most of them are in it for the money, not your personal well being or wants. You can be easily replaced by some other desperate graduate who has the twinkle in their eye to do all the "cool stuff" we supposibly do in EMS.

Another aspect for consideration is a lack of appreciation. Out of the original list of gripes from the OP (who I might add hasn't returned for further comment), only a couple are remotely legitimite. What ever happened to appreciation of even having a job? I truly question the quantity of issues that are real issues vs. another example of how society has turned into one of instant gratification.

Too bad work ethic and maturity classes aren't in the required curriculum........................


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 25, 2012)

Oddly enough, Americare just called me for an interview today.....I applied in October!


----------



## MRSA (May 28, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Oddly enough, Americare just called me for an interview today.....I applied in October!



Really? That's kinda scary for them to hold an app for that long...If I was there HR I'd be kinda ashamed to call so late. That's like 7+ months :\ The standard is they toss it after 3-6 I thought...



TB 3541 said:


> I'm not speaking from experience, but it seems that there is always someone who is willing to complain about their job (at any job). Many of my father's coworkers complain incessantly about how unfair stuff is at their six-figure jobs.



Actually I found a really nice emt company myself, and don't have hardly any of these problems. I got really lucky, and I actually love what I do even if it's BLS and a year later. All our stuff is in order, and we get some decent down time from time to time. 

And for what it's worth OP I know working back to back sucks, but you're going to do the same at most every other company. Especially Lynch in Anaheim, I hear they're INFAMOUS for that and they'll beat you every step of the call if you aren't quick.

Unfortunately that's just the way the cookie crumbles :\ But look at it this way, when you're that busy at least your day goes by quicker. 

How many days a week do you work?? If you work 4, then honestly you'll get used to it and you'll be fine. If you work 5, then I'll feel sorry for you because that's just exhausting but again, you'll eventually acclimate to it.


----------



## TatuICU (May 28, 2012)

Remeber343 said:


> You ask to work there...  They didn't ask you...



While this may technically be true, this type of attitude is why the working class in this country will continue to be beaten down.  IF those accusations are true, they are not acceptable.  When you're hired into a job, there is a reasonable expectation of professionalism and often times, especially with EMS services, you are exposed to the grossly unethical medical and business practices of private services only after having been there awhile.  And it is NOT okay. The answer can't always be to leave.  At some point EMS has to grow a pair and change things.


----------



## looker (May 28, 2012)

TatuICU said:


> While this may technically be true, this type of attitude is why the working class in this country will continue to be beaten down.  IF those accusations are true, they are not acceptable.  When you're hired into a job, there is a reasonable expectation of professionalism and often times, especially with EMS services, you are exposed to the grossly unethical medical and business practices of private services only after having been there awhile.  And it is NOT okay. The answer can't always be to leave.  At some point EMS has to grow a pair and change things.



There been many discussion about this and as it stands right now keep dreaming about anything changing. The only way a thing can change is if a) company start getting paid more(it's going the other way), b) number of emt's go down(it's going the other way), c) regulation come out to force company to do certain thing(unlikely to happen). EMS will not grow a pair and change thing because there is no incentive to do so. EMT'S get pumped out faster than there is open position for them to work at


----------



## james88 (May 28, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Oddly enough, Americare just called me for an interview today.....I applied in October!


Same here, applied in March


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 28, 2012)

TatuICU said:


> While this may technically be true, this type of attitude is why the working class in this country will continue to be beaten down.  IF those accusations are true, they are not acceptable.  When you're hired into a job, there is a reasonable expectation of professionalism and often times, especially with EMS services, you are exposed to the grossly unethical medical and business practices of private services only after having been there awhile.  And it is NOT okay. The answer can't always be to leave.  At some point EMS has to grow a pair and change things.



Why should these companies make any effort to change? Is it because they need to be more attractive to applicants becuse its so hard it is to find an EMT these days. Companies are in the game to make money not to provide a high wage job with excellent working conditions for every one that walks thru the door. As far as having a resonable expectation of professionalism well not sure where you got that from.

In a healthy business cycle good companies thrive,which means they are more likely to take better care of their workers. The bad companies run as long as they can then are driven out,some resurface under other names and pick up where they left off.

People need to start seeing EMS for what it really is which is an entry level path to bigger and better things. There are plenty of jobs for nurses,RT's,surgical techs and of course PA's and MD's. If your arguement is that you want to be outside well hope your enjoying the abuse and low pay. Leave the few higher paying EMS jobs to those that have no interest in moving up. Remember its easy to cert back to medic or even EMT and work part time after you have secured a job that offers at least a liveable wage.


----------



## TatuICU (May 28, 2012)

Level1pedstech said:


> Why should these companies make any effort to change? Is it because they need to be more attractive to applicants becuse its so hard it is to find an EMT these days. Companies are in the game to make money not to provide a high wage job with excellent working conditions for every one that walks thru the door. As far as having a resonable expectation of professionalism well not sure where you got that from.
> 
> In a healthy business cycle good companies thrive,which means they are more likely to take better care of their workers. The bad companies run as long as they can then are driven out,some resurface under other names and pick up where they left off.
> 
> People need to start seeing EMS for what it really is which is an entry level path to bigger and better things. There are plenty of jobs for nurses,RT's,surgical techs and of course PA's and MD's. If your arguement is that you want to be outside well hope your enjoying the abuse and low pay. Leave the few higher paying EMS jobs to those that have no interest in moving up. Remember its easy to cert back to medic or even EMT and work part time after you have secured a job that offers at least a liveable wage.



I am a fulltime R.N. and a part time Paramedic, so I've made my move in a different direction after a decade of 911 work and am continuing my education to move up the ladder, so I do agree that EMS is an entry level endeavor. That hurts to admit after a decade of waiting for things to change.  As far as the reasonable expectation of professionalism, I've never met a single employee who signed up to be treated like :censored::censored::censored::censored:.  

EMS is an entry level job, not a career, unless you land the right gig in the right place, which I think we can all agree are few and far between.  Part of the reason is that we have such low standards.  When you start requiring an AS for medics, things will turn for the better for a number of reasons.

Regardless, unethical and illegal medical and business practices are unacceptable and should be reported to the authorities.


----------



## TatuICU (May 28, 2012)

Level1pedstech said:


> The bad companies run as long as they can then are driven out,some resurface under other names and pick up where they left off.



Anyone interested in this particular statement can take a look at Southwest EMS of Oklahoma, Integrity (LOL) EMS and Talon EMS as well.  The really sickening part of it is that a former state inspector ran Integrity so i guess he knew all the loopholes.  I know they didn't have a bariatric truck but were taking bariatric pts on as long as 12-14 hour transfers by removing the cot mount and lying down a tarp and some of that bed foam in the floor, as reported by several employees.  Talon still owes employees a ton of money but the owner and operator have disappeared off the face of the earth apparently.

here's one article: http://www.kjrh.com/dpp/news/former-integrity-ems-employees-still-waiting-for-pay


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 28, 2012)

Level1pedstech said:


> People need to start seeing EMS for what it really is which is an entry level path to bigger and better things. There are plenty of jobs for nurses,RT's,surgical techs and of course PA's and MD's. If your arguement is that you want to be outside well hope your enjoying the abuse and low pay. Leave the few higher paying EMS jobs to those that have no interest in moving up. Remember its easy to cert back to medic or even EMT and work part time after you have secured a job that offers at least a liveable wage.



Who was arguing that EMS isn't entry level? The only reason I'm in EMS is to work towards a MD. Does this mean I want to be hired under a company I know almost nothing about to then just be treated like a mule? Not really. Everyone has to do their dues at some point, but there should never be issues as are being presented in the OP. And though this is entry level I still worked at a relatively bad company until I could get hired by a good one. How do we know a good company from bad? I would like to think that non-caas companies are poor in quality. Then caas are better. Followed by 911 competitive caas companies.


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 28, 2012)

TatuICU said:


> I am a fulltime R.N. and a part time Paramedic, so I've made my move in a different direction after a decade of 911 work and am continuing my education to move up the ladder, so I do agree that EMS is an entry level endeavor. That hurts to admit after a decade of waiting for things to change.  As far as the reasonable expectation of professionalism, I've never met a single employee who signed up to be treated like :censored::censored::censored::censored:.
> 
> EMS is an entry level job, not a career, unless you land the right gig in the right place, which I think we can all agree are few and far between.  Part of the reason is that we have such low standards.  When you start requiring an AS for medics, things will turn for the better for a number of reasons.
> 
> Regardless, unethical and illegal medical and business practices are unacceptable and should be reported to the authorities.



You have taken the right path and are probably comfortable with the phrase "Im a medic because I enjoy being a medic".

No one should ever be expected to endure unreasonable treatment. Really anything short of physical abuse at the hands of a superior in my book is called paying your dues. They know where to find the exit door but wait "there are no other jobs what can I do"suck it up or go play another game. 

Life is tough and you know as well as me that many of those just getting into the game think anything short of their dream job is abuse. To be honest if I had a business and had to deal with all the moaning and groaning about how badly workers are treated I would probably close the doors. Speaking for myself and most likely you,I can say I have been there and struggled but I am now at the very top of my ladder and can truly say all the years of abuse (real abuse) were worth it.

As far as the AS for medics Im suprised you think along that line. But then again you have been rewarded for your effort. Please show me the incentive for all that effort you think a perspective medic should put in,all I see is a huge job shortage and horrible compensation. I like your path better and wish I had made that choice twenty years ago.


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 28, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> Who was arguing that EMS isn't entry level? The only reason I'm in EMS is to work towards a MD. Does this mean I want to be hired under a company I know almost nothing about to then just be treated like a mule? Not really. Everyone has to do their dues at some point, but there should never be issues as are being presented in the OP. And though this is entry level I still worked at a relatively bad company until I could get hired by a good one. How do we know a good company from bad? I would like to think that non-caas companies are poor in quality. Then caas are better. Followed by 911 competitive caas companies.



You to are taking the right path and like TatuICU serve as positive examples to those coming up behind you. It is possible to step thru EMS on your way up.

Honestly if I was in your shoes I would be networking hard and try to get a tech job even if it was just on call and you keep your EMS gig until you have your fill. Tech turnover can be high and you could get seniority quickly which would help alot. Tech jobs pay better,offer much more hands on experience and will usually be able to work around your school schedule. I know techs that have done the MD route and their tech job was a great fit. Of course you probably already know this but some others dont.


----------



## TatuICU (May 28, 2012)

Level1pedstech said:


> As far as the AS for medics Im suprised you think along that line. But then again you have been rewarded for your effort. Please show me the incentive for all that effort you think a perspective medic should put in,all I see is a huge job shortage and horrible compensation..



And that's just the thing.  It's a process.  I feel that if EMS does want to advance and have a leg to stand on insofar as demanding better pay and treatment, you have to raise the standards and show people we're worth it.  I'm not suggesting that an AS helps a medic to do their job any better, I'm suggesting that using the AS as a baseline educational requirement would make  the paramedic a degreed health care professional and thus give us a bit more credibility.  There would be a job shortage for a time but compensation would have to pick up if there were such a shortage.  There was a good bill before a state house here not too long ago that basically said that all medics were to have AS degrees by the year 2015.  I think that 4 years is a reasonable amount of time to finish up the basic requirements for something like an AS.  Of course the vo-tech mafia lobbied like hell against education and won.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 28, 2012)

Level1pedstech said:


> You to are taking the right path and like TatuICU serve as positive examples to those coming up behind you. It is possible to step thru EMS on your way up.
> 
> Honestly if I was in your shoes I would be networking hard and try to get a tech job even if it was just on call and you keep your EMS gig until you have your fill. Tech turnover can be high and you could get seniority quickly which would help alot. Tech jobs pay better,offer much more hands on experience and will usually be able to work around your school schedule. I know techs that have done the MD route and their tech job was a great fit. Of course you probably already know this but some others dont.



Thank you for the information. Yes, I already knew about the ER positions, the hospital 5 minutes away from me is hiring for them in abundance right now. However, I must be honest, I love my current company. There is always the BS of a call at night or something everyone gripes about but this company is so different than any I have heard of by anyone else. 

I feel I'm lucky to enjoy this job and especially be happy with my company. Idk anyone else who uses grolwers on the ambulances, all strobe emergency lights, lightbar mounted on the top of the mod instead of the front, traffic flow bars to signal where people should move around, littmans in every rig (multiple in some), etc. And this is a private company. I even work with one of the owners on the rigs sometimes. This company is a perfect fit for me, and they still don't pay as well as CARE or Doctor's do here. I wouldn't trade them for the world though.


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 28, 2012)

TatuICU said:


> And that's just the thing.  It's a process.  I feel that if EMS does want to advance and have a leg to stand on insofar as demanding better pay and treatment, you have to raise the standards and show people we're worth it.  I'm not suggesting that an AS helps a medic to do their job any better, I'm suggesting that using the AS as a baseline educational requirement would make  the paramedic a degreed health care professional and thus give us a bit more credibility.  There would be a job shortage for a time but compensation would have to pick up if there were such a shortage.  There was a good bill before a state house here not too long ago that basically said that all medics were to have AS degrees by the year 2015.  I think that 4 years is a reasonable amount of time to finish up the basic requirements for something like an AS.  Of course the vo-tech mafia lobbied like hell against education and won.




Your passion is appreciated and like all the others you ideas make sense tu us. However the truth is most of these employers could give a rats butt about your education above what is now the basic requirement. Employers have one goal and that is to make money and the EMS workers are the tools they use to achieve this goal.

My thoughts are that if a few companies were to step up and play along the competition would be even tougher than it is now. Once again we need to see incentive in the form of more jobs that offer better pay.


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 28, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> Thank you for the information. Yes, I already knew about the ER positions, the hospital 5 minutes away from me is hiring for them in abundance right now. However, I must be honest, I love my current company. There is always the BS of a call at night or something everyone gripes about but this company is so different than any I have heard of by anyone else.
> 
> I feel I'm lucky to enjoy this job and especially be happy with my company. Idk anyone else who uses grolwers on the ambulances, all strobe emergency lights, lightbar mounted on the top of the mod instead of the front, traffic flow bars to signal where people should move around, littmans in every rig (multiple in some), etc. And this is a private company. I even work with one of the owners on the rigs sometimes. This company is a perfect fit for me, and they still don't pay as well as CARE or Doctor's do here. I wouldn't trade them for the world though.



Sounds like you got a gig you like but having a couple of irons in the fire is security that can only help. You have a long road ahead and should not have to be worried about money should your current gig end. Your main focus as you well know is being the best student you can.

What hospital is doing the hiring Im sure others would appreciate the heads up,keeps the networking thing in play.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 28, 2012)

It was HOAG Newport, but that was two month old info, so they may have completed hiring by now.


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 28, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> It was HOAG Newport, but that was two month old info, so they may have completed hiring by now.



I was looking at OC childrens do you ever get thru their ER? My main interest is pediatric emergency medicine and stand alone peds ER's are where Im looking.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 28, 2012)

Never been thru a peds facility. Try CHOC in orange tho, they may be expanding and looking.

It's probably terrible, but I've only had one ped before for an IFT and I was the driver, so idk much about where is good for peds.


----------



## Always BSI (May 29, 2012)

SIGH.

*Gets called for a Interview with this company*
*Gets happy*
*Comes here and reads this thread*

oh.
:unsure:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 29, 2012)

Another Sigh.....I heard there are only 2 rigs dedicated to 911 in Santa Monica. So much for 911 experience......

Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## tylerkd07 (May 29, 2012)

while i was waiting for my oral interview, several employees came up to me and told me i shouldn't work there because that company was going down hill.

after here all this from this forum im glad i didnt take the job. i got offered somewhere else that im very thankful for.


----------



## jon51 (May 29, 2012)

5-6 rigs dedicated to 911 in Santa Monica. All of which are 24 hour shifts.  They are not completely dedicated as I have heard from guys and gals on the 911 cars that they get the occasional IFT.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 29, 2012)

Sigh.......


----------



## Always BSI (May 29, 2012)

Should I even go to the interview on June 6th? Is it really that bad? damn.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 29, 2012)

I have a friend who has an interview with Medlife ambulance that same day, I've heard nothing but good things about that place. Americare on the other hand........


----------



## Always BSI (May 29, 2012)

I applied to Med life at the beginning of this year and another time on 5/18.

Nothing :sad:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 29, 2012)

You should call them....


----------



## Always BSI (May 29, 2012)

I left a voice mail and emailed them. I guess I have to drive down there and speak to them in person.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 29, 2012)

That works.....I heard the guy to talk to over there is Jacob, he does all the hiring.


----------



## Always BSI (May 30, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 30, 2012)

tylerkd07 said:


> while i was waiting for my oral interview, several employees came up to me and told me i shouldn't work there because that company was going down hill.
> 
> after here all this from this forum im glad i didnt take the job. i got offered somewhere else that im very thankful for.



Flight LP,
I think this is a sign that the original poster had a few more problems than the other ambulance companies in the local area have. 

As far as mealtimes, for 911 shifts, it might be understandable to not get them, since the public is calling. For IFT shifts, it's not as acceptable to run 10-11 hours without time to eat, especially if many of your calls are ones the company voluntarily accepted (hospital to home discharges for example). A lot of the IFT companies run their crews worse than 911 companies. In 911, you might have 2-3 minutes of downtime to make a dash into a gas station to grab some snacks, cool water, use the restroom. On some IFT shifts (not talking about the company in question specifically), one runs back to back the entire shift. No 2-3 minute breaks for snacks, etc.

Some of the other issues he mentioned, I do seem unreasonable when compared to other companies in the area...He MIGHT just be a whiner...but a lot of times when EMTs talk about these work conditions, they're actually worse than they seem on paper here. 


To original poster. If your company is running you without appropriate supplies, do know what contacting the local EMS Agency is an option. They're the ones who renew licenses to do business in the county, so do have some say...


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 30, 2012)

Additionally, the idea that one should just move on or take a different job because of poor conditions is unsatisfactory. The original poster mentioned things like Medicare fraud which is a very realistic (and serious) issue that EMTs have come to me about before. We have locally have several cases of ambulance company owners being put in federal prison. Other issues such as not allowing for proper patient care are legitimate concerns.

The answer is not to settle on those problems just being part of the nature of the beast. Hurried meals, occasional shifts without eating all day, having to ration your supplies, SURE...part of EMS. Being directly told to lie on paperwork, not getting to eat an actual meal shift after shift, being told transfer patients against local protocols, etc etc are NOT part of EMS. No one directly said they were, but it was implied by brushing off concerns about local EMS voiced in this thread...there are definitely real problems locally that are NOT acceptable.


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 30, 2012)

Always BSI said:


> Should I even go to the interview on June 6th? Is it really that bad? damn.



You should always jump at the chance to interview. Worst thing that could happen is you decide to decline an offer. The experience will help you to learn what is right and what is wrong with your "presentation" and could prove valuable down the road. Keep an open mind before you go in and give the interview you would give if this was your dream agency.


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 30, 2012)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Additionally, the idea that one should just move on or take a different job because of poor conditions is unsatisfactory. The original poster mentioned things like Medicare fraud which is a very realistic (and serious) issue that EMTs have come to me about before. We have locally have several cases of ambulance company owners being put in federal prison. Other issues such as not allowing for proper patient care are legitimate concerns.
> 
> The answer is not to settle on those problems just being part of the nature of the beast. Hurried meals, occasional shifts without eating all day, having to ration your supplies, SURE...part of EMS. Being directly told to lie on paperwork, not getting to eat an actual meal shift after shift, being told transfer patients against local protocols, etc etc are NOT part of EMS. No one directly said they were, but it was implied by brushing off concerns about local EMS voiced in this thread...there are definitely real problems locally that are NOT acceptable.



One of the things I have found most annoying about returning to CA is having to deal with the dreaded Cal meal card. Now I am a commercial driver and this may not apply to other occupations but I thought it was a state wide labor law.

The state of CA requires us to take two 30 min meal breaks,one within 5 hours of the start of the day and one within 5 hours of your first break. This is for a 14 hour day but like EMS and other non traditional occupations its sometimes a real pain to get that break in. The break has to be logged off duty while parked and your not supposed to be doing anything work related.

This came about after the UPS law suit where employees were not being given breaks at regular intervals.


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 30, 2012)

Did a quick google search and came up with www.gotmealbreaks.com. This helps explain the law a little better and may give people a better understanding of how to address this issue with employers that are not giving required meal breaks.


----------



## Level1pedstech (May 30, 2012)

If you google "public servants and cal meal breaks" the first link is to the CA department of industrial relations. My main focus was on possible retaliation by employers if an employee files a wage claim and how the law may be different for 911 workers.

Everyone talks about making things better for EMS workers,this seems like a good place to start. If your not getting your required meal breaks your employer is in violation and needs to be held accountable. Not everyone needs a break every 5 hours but you should not be working day in and day out with only short breaks during long shifts.


----------



## tylerkd07 (May 30, 2012)

I was with a company once in so Cal that didn't give us meal breaks all the time. I handled with that by taking a sack lunch, but the real problem for me was they took an hour pay out of your paycheck without giving u a lunch. So essentially I worked for free an hour a shift. So I can see where the OP is coming from.


----------



## Sasha (May 30, 2012)

Always BSI said:


> Should I even go to the interview on June 6th? Is it really that bad? damn.



You can't get an EMT job?

And you're being picky at what company you work for?

Even if it SUCKS it's still experience to get you in the door somewhere else.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 30, 2012)

Sasha said:


> You can't get an EMT job?
> 
> And you're being picky at what company you work for?
> 
> Even if it SUCKS it's still experience to get you in the door somewhere else.



This! 

Don't get too carried away with these posts. Remember nowhere is it perfect especially in a Private ambulance company. There is still a 100 plus people working at Americare, I know some of them and they love it. It just depends who you speak too.


----------



## ic3blink (Aug 20, 2012)

*New EMT*

Well the bulk of this thread is rather discouraging. Of all the companies I have applied to over the summer only americare asked me to come in for an interview.

The representative from Americare came to my EMT class along with other private company reps at the near end of the semester. I was really motivated to join with Americare because of the alleged redbull contract

I passed the written test and skills. Got the oral 1:1 interview immediately after. I was told to expect a call two days later if I made the cut.

Two days later I got that call and started making appointments for the medical exam and agility test. I passed those. Next I go to the Carson headquarters to fill out paper work friday August 24th. 

I was asked to work 24hour shifts if hired. I'm not sure what the pay is exactly. I was eager to sign with any company that made me an offer at this point. I'm desperate to get experience, I dont care where at this point.

 I hope Americare is not as bad as it seems to be. Anyway I'll let you guys know how it is after a couple weeks of employment.

Best of luck to all the other fresh graduates looking for work !


----------



## james88 (Aug 20, 2012)

ic3blink said:


> Well the bulk of this thread is rather discouraging. Of all the companies I have applied to over the summer only americare asked me to come in for an interview.
> 
> The representative from Americare came to my EMT class along with other private company reps at the near end of the semester. I was really motivated to join with Americare because of the alleged redbull contract
> 
> ...



Good job. Let us know how it goes. I'd read this thread and take it with a grain of salt, most companies aren't prefect, and even though as a whole they can be great companies, if people wanted to say bad things there wouldn't exactly be a shortage of ammo. With this job you get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 20, 2012)

Seriously, what makes Americare worse than the other 236,461 ambulance companies in LA County?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 20, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Seriously, what makes Americare worse than the other 236,461 ambulance companies in LA County?



Nothing.  People just like to bash, but they're all the same.


----------



## MunchkinMedic (Aug 20, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Seriously, what makes Americare worse than the other 236,461 ambulance companies in LA County?



When I worked there, I had multiple paychecks deposited on a Friday, and come to find out on Monday or Tuesday they had bounced & I was well over $400 in overdrafts since I has bills to pay. I was constantly given rigs that were broken down, and told to just take the rig with the least amount of problems. Management was shady. Our station flooded during heavy rains & had tons of mold growing, and all of us were constantly sick. I was given a gurney that didn't work the way it was supposed to work, I was told to make it work or I could forget about working, and when I brought up the safety issue was suspended. I tried to down our rig due to fatigue (being the only driver on a shift) on a 72 and was told if I didn't run the call I would be fired. Americare is just not a happy place to work.


----------



## iftmedic (May 24, 2014)

Flight-LP said:


> Welcome to personal opinion and perception in the world of EMS..............
> 
> 1. They do not accurately pay their employees.
> 
> ...



FlightPM this degree of exceptance to poor working conditions is the reason why its so rampant.. Because at the end of the day its just a god damn exploit, a sham... A transportation company no different than yellow cab. Its absolutely not EMS. And the previous poster is right ...I've worked for AMR and that was EMS ...and it was no were near as bad as Americare that company is outright rotten to the corps..


----------



## iftmedic (May 24, 2014)

Flight-LP said:


> Welcome to personal opinion and perception in the world of EMS..............
> 
> 1. They do not accurately pay their employees.
> 
> ...



FlightPM this degree of exceptance to poor working conditions is the reason why its so rampant.. Because at the end of the day its just a god damn exploit, a sham... A transportation company no different than yellow cab. Its absolutely not EMS. And the previous poster is right ...I've worked for AMR and that was EMS ...and it was no were near as bad as Americare that company is outright rotten to the corps..


----------



## iftmedic (May 24, 2014)

iftmedic said:


> FlightPM this degree of exceptance to poor working conditions is the reason why its so rampant.. Because at the end of the day its just a god damn exploit, a sham... A transportation company no different than yellow cab. Its absolutely not EMS. And the previous poster is right ...I've worked for AMR and that was EMS ...and it was no were near as bad as Americare that company is outright rotten to the corps..



Besides he does not seem to be *****ing he's elaborating on his observations. And he's providing a solution he's warning other new EMTs on the possible ambush ...they hire new EMTs and paint a completely different picture.


----------



## iftmedic (May 24, 2014)

CrackerBDingus said:


> All I've ever heard about Americare are horror stories. An FTO from my company was talking with a supervisor from ameri at lunch and an EMT looking for work asked about ameri. The supervisor even said to him not to go there. He wouldn't even recommend his own company! Not only that, my current coworker worked at Americare for only 2 months and would verify all of those things in a heartbeat. Btw, their paperwork seems absurd. 8 pages on why you go code 3 or use an AED. Stacking calls. 24 hour shifts running all day and night no breaks period. He knows he was shorted OT but doesn't even find the hassle worth complaining too. He has been told not to tell anyone that he put in his two week notice to go to another company or his supervisor will call and blacklist him everywhere. Filing a complaint means you are terminated.
> 
> Honestly, it sounds like a :censored::censored::censored::censored: hole from everyone I talk to who was and/or is employed there.



I worked there.... Its the worst job ever ...I was happier at Carl's Jr when I was a teenager


----------



## Angel (May 25, 2014)

this thread is over 2 years old...


----------



## iftmedic (May 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> this thread is over 2 years old...



Yes it is...


----------



## Angel (May 25, 2014)

:kanye shrug:


----------



## iftmedic (May 26, 2014)

iftmedic said:


> FlightPM this degree of exceptance to poor working conditions is the reason why its so rampant.. Because at the end of the day its just a god damn exploit, a sham... A transportation company no different than yellow cab. Its absolutely not EMS. And the previous poster is right ...I've worked for AMR and that was EMS ...and it was no were near as bad as Americare that company is outright rotten to the corps..



Sorry I meant Core


----------



## iftmedic (May 26, 2014)

Oldie but Goodie


----------



## ITBITB13 (May 26, 2014)

OP,
If you want to improve work conditions, find a bunch of employees who feel the same way, (shouldn't be too hard if you work for ameriscare) and talk to a workers union consultant. 

That's what's going down where I work. It's going to bring results.
It could do the same for you. Feel free to pm with questions.


----------



## iftmedic (May 26, 2014)

Ivan_13 said:


> OP,
> If you want to improve work conditions, find a bunch of employees who feel the same way, (shouldn't be too hard if you work for ameriscare) and talk to a workers union consultant.
> 
> That's what's going down where I work. It's going to bring results.
> It could do the same for you. Feel free to pm with questions.



Live better work union


----------



## Neverland OC Paramedic (Sep 4, 2015)

hey IFT medic...I agree with you about americare and its shady policies.....the owner is like the wizard of oz hiding behind his computer....


----------



## BOS 101 (Sep 4, 2015)

I worked for their san diego chapter, and let me say they are shady as hell.
I tried to keep my head down and out of it, as they treated new people like walking garbage sometimes.  But I was not too out of the loop to miss them holding calls so that people didn't get paid night hours.  They held one call for nearly a half hour (came in as an emergency medical aid, probably nothing actually emergent but still) on a friends night hours til 2 minutes after the mark so that he didn't get the extra pay.  correct me if im wrong but I am pretty sure that is illegal, or at least just crappy. I had heard of medicare fraud and such but investigated no further and left for another job that paid me double wage(a break for once thank bhudda).   The management was very ragtag , O and the ops guy came back.  Theres a whole hilarious story there but I think I should have the decency to let it go.  My FTO had texted and drove the ambulance several times and was a completely unprofessional jerk, but of course a newbie wont get time of day so I was helpless and just had to deal with it.
Although for LA companies supposedly this is par for the course


----------



## Rescue One Ambulance (Sep 10, 2015)

Come over to rescue one Ambulance....we're small but we pay you what youre owed, we dont try to screw anyone over, plus we make you pay for your LADOT....our unit are in good shape. Its a small company but its pretty neat.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 10, 2015)

Not to steal Rescue One's wind, but come apply at Glendale Fire Department for Ambulance Operator! Apps are open through the 14th. 100% 911, station based, no street corner posting, brand new Dodge RAs, transport all BLS/ALS calls, City employees, 12.80/hour starting pay.

Still apply to Rescue One or whomever in the meantime as the downside is our hiring process is modeled after the FF process  (i.e. you'll apply, have a qualifying written exam, then an oral interview board, pass that start backgrounds with a full field investigation and polygraph (not just a DMV/Livescan check) followed my a Chiefs Interview and then physical, pick up uniforms and then start a 2 week AO Academy ~8-9 months after applying). 

But the GFD AO position is (in my slightly biased) opinion the best single role EMT position in the county, best paying, working conditions etc


----------



## Gerardo Vargas (Sep 27, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Not to steal Rescue One's wind, but come apply at Glendale Fire Department for Ambulance Operator! Apps are open through the 14th. 100% 911, station based, no street corner posting, brand new Dodge RAs, transport all BLS/ALS calls, City employees, 12.80/hour starting pay.
> 
> Still apply to Rescue One or whomever in the meantime as the downside is our hiring process is modeled after the FF process  (i.e. you'll apply, have a qualifying written exam, then an oral interview board, pass that start backgrounds with a full field investigation and polygraph (not just a DMV/Livescan check) followed my a Chiefs Interview and then physical, pick up uniforms and then start a 2 week AO Academy ~8-9 months after applying).
> 
> But the GFD AO position is (in my slightly biased) opinion the best single role EMT position in the county, best paying, working conditions etc


Hey I work at AmeriCare Ambulance. Its my first EMT job, and ive been there for 2 months. I applied at San Bernardino County Fire for the AO Position there. Passed my written test, and just waiting for a interview now (Hopefully). What are my chances of getting hired? Im 19 years old, rather new to the EMS world, but I manage everything pretty well, and Ive done a few 911 back up calls just fine. Please let me know! THANKS


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 27, 2015)

Gerardo Vargas said:


> Hey I work at AmeriCare Ambulance. Its my first EMT job, and ive been there for 2 months. I applied at San Bernardino County Fire for the AO Position there. Passed my written test, and just waiting for a interview now (Hopefully). What are my chances of getting hired? Im 19 years old, rather new to the EMS world, but I manage everything pretty well, and Ive done a few 911 back up calls just fine. Please let me know! THANKS


I can't tell you much about SBCoFD AO as it's a completely different department and all, but I can tell you here in Glendale we've hired people who this is their first EMT job. It's all in how you're able to sell yourself and your life experiences to the interview panel. Especially if you're looking to eventually get hired as a firefighter somewhere, spending a little bit of money on an interview prep service (preferably one where they coach you in person) will go a long ways.


----------



## Gerardo Vargas (Sep 27, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I can't tell you much about SBCoFD AO as it's a completely different department and all, but I can tell you here in Glendale we've hired people who this is their first EMT job. It's all in how you're able to sell yourself and your life experiences to the interview panel. Especially if you're looking to eventually get hired as a firefighter somewhere, spending a little bit of money on an interview prep service (preferably one where they coach you in person) will go a long ways.


What about if I want to be a Flight Medic? Would they hire me like that? I know I can sell myself pretty well. I just want to know what not to say


----------

